

FirePython: Firebug for Python - bdotdub
http://github.com/darwin/firepython/tree/master

======
tlrobinson
Why does it need to be a Firebug plugin? If it were just JavaScript it could
work in any browser.

~~~
Erwin
It's mostly about sending additional headers with the response which your
Firebug-plugin plugin interprets and displays in its console. There are
similar plugins for other languages, see e.g. <http://www.firephp.org/> (that
has does a few things that I believe FP does not, like let you emit pretty
tables)

I don't believe you can get access to headers in Javascript so if you wanted
to smuggle your log messages out that way you'd have to set some giant cookies
or the addon would have to intrude on the rendered page and modify it -- these
plugins do not.

This has also the advantage of embedding those log messages in non-HTML
content, e.g. a JSON AJAX respnose or a generated image.

------
DenisM
Can anyone explain what it does? I spent 5 minutes reading the link but I'm
still confused. Thanks.

------
marram
Very useful. Thank you for writing/posting it.

